# Couple of monsters



## Gitterdone (Apr 8, 2012)

Took a couple of boys fishing today,look what we found


----------



## Fathead (Apr 9, 2012)

Where did ya'll get those.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice stripes! 
Did you see the pics of the new NC State record caught on Lake Hiawassee couple of weeks ago? 66# (I think) Boy, it's a dandy!
All of them are, in my book.


----------



## Gitterdone (Apr 9, 2012)

caught them at carters lake on live bait


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 16, 2012)

those are hogs, congrats.


----------



## seeker (Apr 16, 2012)

Man, I would love to catch one like those.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gitterdone said:


> caught them at carters lake on live bait


I have never caught anything there might need to look you up 
Lol


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------

